# NAT IPv4 VPS From €3/yr - 80GB HDD for €10 /yr! Snap them UP!



## AutoSnipe (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone, NanoVZ/MegaVZ are a relatively new Venture, in part with Lowendspirit. 

Providing Cheap VPS Servers suitable for most needs using NAT IPv4.

 

Our Parent Company is currently pending Registration in Australia (once that is done, we will also be offering Dedicated IPv4 Plans) 

 

All Our VPS Servers come with Large IPv6 Subnets. Heaps of Bandwidth, but minimal support. This is how we keep the prices so low. Perfect for Small CDN Networks. 

 

*Nano128*

 

1vCPU Core

128MB RAM
128MB vSwap
3GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
500GB Traffic @ 100mbit (Lenoir, 1Gbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet
€3/year
 
Order Now!
3 Location Bundle

*Mega256*

 

1vCPU Core

256MB RAM
256MB vSwap
4GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
500GB Traffic @ 100mbit (Lenoir, 1Gbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet
€4.50/year
 
Order Now!
3 Location Bundle

*Mega512*

 

1vCPU Core
512MB RAM
512MB vSwap
5GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
1TB Traffic @ 100mbit (Lenoir, 1Gbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet
€5.50/year
 
Order Now!
3 Location Bundle

 

*Mega1024*

 

1vCPU Core

1024MB RAM
1024MB vSwap
7GB HDD (Lenoir = SAS, Los Angeles = SSD Cached, Dusseldorf = HDD)
1,5TB Traffic @ 100mbit (Lenoir, 1Gbit)
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet
€8/year
 
Order Now!
3 Location Bundle

 

 

----------------------------

 

NanoStorage Plan

 

*DEStore80G*

 

1vCPU Core

256MB RAM
256MB vSwap
80GB HDD (Raid Protected)
1.5TB Traffic @ 1Gbit
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/80 IPv6 Subnet
€6/6 Months
€11/year
 
Order Now!

 

----

Network and Test IP Information

 

NanoVZ & MegaVZ

Lenoir, North Carolina - Dacentec

Test IPv4: 199.191.56.90

Test IPv6: 2607:5600:0:0:0:0:c7bf:385a

 

Los Angeles, California - CorporateColo

Test IPv4: 66.117.0.3

Test IPv6: 2607:fca8:1530::2

 

Dusseldorf, Germany - ProviderService

Test IPv4: 5.45.176.3

Test IPv6: 2a02:e00:ffff:56:ffff:ffff:12a7:8cef

 

NanoStorage Plans

Falkenstein, Germany - Hetzner

Test IPv4: 5.9.0.37

Test IPv6: 2a01:4f8:7d:104:5::1

 

 

 

 

 

----------

 

Also, Just for VPSBoard Viewers we have a Special Offer.

 

*2 vCPU Cores*
*256MB RAM
256MB vSwap
5GB SSD Cached HDD
1TB Traffic @ 100mbit
20 IPv4 Ports + 1 SSH Port
/64 IPv6 Subnet*
*€4 /Year*
 

Limited Quantity! -- Order Now!

 

 

 

 - Ryan


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2014)

Can you @AutoSnipe speak more to this point?

"Hi Everyone, NanoVZ/MegaVZ are a relatively new Venture, in part with Lowendspirit. "

What's the part tie in with Lowendspirit about?


----------



## trewq (Nov 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Can you @AutoSnipe speak more to this point?
> 
> "Hi Everyone, NanoVZ/MegaVZ are a relatively new Venture, in part with Lowendspirit. "
> 
> What's the part tie in with Lowendspirit about?


http://lowendspirit.com/locations.html

lowendspirit has turned into a bunch of providers working together. NanoVZ is one of those it seems.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks @trewq

@drmike But exactly that. Along with Oliver and Anthony doing Low End Sprit, i've joined in with them.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 4, 2014)

Review is on the way.

I really like the idea of the lowendspirit network.


----------



## raj (Nov 4, 2014)

i agree with @wlanboy.  I'm a big fan of the service I've had over at LES thus far.  The idea of the LES network is a great concept.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks @wlanboy would like to see what a customer thinks about the services i provide 

But on that note, we are looking at moving our LA Server to a new Provider in the next month or so. But will keep all customers updated on this one.


----------

